# ICD-9 code for Randall's plaques



## lovetocode (Feb 13, 2010)

Patient undergoes cystourethroscopy with retrograde pyelogram.  No ureteral stones were seen, but multiple Randall's plaques were found.  What would the ICD-9 code be? 593.89? 592.0? 274.11?

Any comments will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Jamie


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Feb 15, 2010)

I would look at 593.89 under Calcification, Kidney


----------



## lovetocode (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks Jamie!!!


----------

